
An Etiquette Guide for Using Uber Pool and Lyft Line - gedrap
https://theringer.com/an-etiquette-guide-for-using-uber-pool-and-lyft-line-5d38698b3b0d#.nztbftbzm
======
spaceflunky
Not discussed in this article, but I find it super annoying when two people
get into a shared ride and then proceed to have a whispered conversation the
whole ride.

I appreciate the attempt to not be annoying, but that "secretive" hushed
conversation is far more obnoxious.

